# How tips work?



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I see tips discussed here i don't see any option in uber passenger app to tip so you must be talking about cash tips.

How does it work, whats the typical scenario of getting tipped?

Will accepting cash tips of cash payment for ride violate uber policy?

On uber help i seen something about you will have negative balance on uber if you have take cash for trips, cannot find exact reference.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

You cannot give a ride for cash. But, you can accept a cash tip. It's not complicated.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Kater Gator said:


> *You cannot give a ride for cash*. But, you can accept a cash tip. It's not complicated.


You mean i cannot technically or i should not even attempt to?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> You mean i cannot technically or i should not even attempt to?


Another well trained driver joins the ranks! It is illegal to take a ride for cash.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

illegal countrywide?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> illegal countrywide?


Pretty much any city you go to a street hail is illegal. It's also a violation of uber TOS to take someone off app.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I was thinking of handing business cards to my pax so they call me when they need ride or pickup food for them off uber app just between me and them, would that get me in trouble if uber find out? I could use different phone number on the card.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Have a great time with that until you get deactivated or a ticket from the city. You also have no insurance if you get into am accident. Have fun!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

He's just not catching on that it is a very unwise thing to do. 

Now, there's probably nothing preventing you from handing out cards to riders, BUT you would need to have them call you for a ride, and make sure they know NOT to enter a request until you are outside their door, but that it WILL have to be run thru the app, not a cash deal. I had a couple from my home state that I took to the airport last week, asking if I had cards so they could call me next time they are here as they do travel back and forth a few times a year. 

Simply put, you are not licensed/insured/bonded to operate this type of a service with your car.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There is a difference between accepting cash for a fare without license and insurance vs getting a cash tip from an uber rider through the app lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

68350 said:


> He's just not catching on that it is a very unwise thing to do.
> 
> Now, there's probably nothing preventing you from handing out cards to riders, BUT you would need to have them call you for a ride, and make sure they know NOT to enter a request until you are outside their door, but that it WILL have to be run thru the app, not a cash deal. I had a couple from my home state that I took to the airport last week, asking if I had cards so they could call me next time they are here as they do travel back and forth a few times a year.
> 
> Simply put, you are not licensed/insured/bonded to operate this type of a service with your car.


In many areas it's illegal.

Technically by the letter of the law it's like operating a taxi company without ANY insurance at all. And that is exactly what you are doing.

If something were to happen and you were app off and not on an official trip the customer could not sue uber lyft or anyone if something happened...

All of that lands square on your shoulders.

If you were to get into an accident you will not have any insurance active to cover the passenger and they will sue you, personally, directly...

Enjoy paying back $300,000 one garnished paycheck at a time from now until the end of time...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> I see tips discussed here i don't see any option in uber passenger app to tip so you must be talking about cash tips.
> 
> How does it work, whats the typical scenario of getting tipped?
> 
> ...


Not only can you accept them, you can ask for them


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I am afraid that asking might result lower star rating from customer. 

Ii asked 5 slightly dunk 20 year old'd that make me drive up the mountain in some closed community their house was on very top of the mountain with view to entire city and they pretended that they did not hear me. Lol 

Perhaps its best to have a tip jar that they can see that embarrass myself asking.

Had long conversation with the guy and he gave me $20, rich old people gave me $10 for driving nice and slow, other guy had a wrong address on pool request since you cannot change address on pool, he paid $10 cash for rest of the trip, dunno if it was legal or not though. 

So i made 40 in tips not bad plus 130 in app for 8 hours on Saturday night.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So, you received $170 for the day. What were your expenses? How many miles did you drive to get that?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

To the op: if you got $40 in tips in about 4 to 5 hours you are doing pretty decent. Some people use signs or solicit people for tips. If that's not your style and don't do it. If you provide a nice safe enjoyable ride people will tip you. Many wont. Probably 2 out of 10 people will tip you but many of them will make up for the ones that don't buy given you a 20. And yes what everyone else said about cash for rides. If you do it you don't have any insurance. A lot of people bend the rules and do it a lot of them are doing it and they don't know any better but some people are doing it just for the cash.

By the way, there's really only two good reasons to drive for Uber. Make that three. Number 1; tips number 2 : Surge number 3: tax deduction at $0.54 per mile.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> To the op: if you got $40 in tips in about 4 to 5 hours you are doing pretty decent. Some people use signs or solicit people for tips. If that's not your style and don't do it. If you provide a nice safe enjoyable ride people will tip you. Many wont. Probably 2 out of 10 people will tip you but many of them will make up for the ones that don't buy given you a 20. And yes what everyone else said about cash for rides. If you do it you don't have any insurance. A lot of people bend the rules and do it a lot of them are doing it and they don't know any better but some people are doing it just for the cash.
> 
> By the way, there's really only two good reasons to drive for Uber. Make that three. Number 1; tips number 2 : Surge number 3: tax deduction at $0.54 per mile.


If you are consistently getting 40 in tips in 4-5 hours, you are doing fantastically. You are in a small, relatively new market, that might account for it. I find that tips are hard to come by. I average 11% of fares on Lyft and about 3% on Uber over the long haul. Any given day is a crap shoot but I would be blown over if I got tips from 2 out of 10 of my Uber pax and I've tried a few different things to get them in the giving mood.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I have found my rating has been going up recently. It started low as I was new and frustrated. Having a tip sign has helped greatly. I only talk about tips if a customer (pax) brings it up.

Tips are all cash/change, unless you get a square reader (thinking about that myself).
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-results-accountants-log.158384/


----------

